# Newbie. Advice needed! Long post. :( :( :(



## 15088 (Apr 9, 2005)

First time to the BB. I'm a 17 year old male. I've been diagnosed with acid reflux/GERD/IBS. A nice little combination to juggle. Along with those medical problems I'm agoraphobic and have a severe anxiety disorder/stress disorder.I've recently had to drop out of high school due to my medical problems and stress. My social life is dwindling and pain multiplying by the day companied by girlfriend problems(!!). Most pain is in the lower right hand region of abdomen. Hospitalized twice in the past month. Depression is sky rocketing. Turning to alcohol. Afraid of usage of "self-medication" in future. I feel rather alone and desperate.







Is there any light at the end of the tunnel? I've been recently diagnosed. Will things let up? How do I explain this to friends a family that don't understand the impact? How do I explain it to my girlfriend/love in hopes she'll stick by me despite it impacting my life and hers?







My medications are: Effexor XR(for depression/anxiety),Nexium(for acid reflux/GERD), CHLORD/CLIDI and Zelnorm for my IBS.


----------



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

It can get better. Its very hard to have these things all piled up at once, and its hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel, but it takes time. IBS takes time and effort to control and figure out what is causing it or what helps to curb the attacks. Im not familar with acid reflux or GERD as much. This time off high school can be spent listening to your body and finding out its likes and dislikes. The body needs/doesnt need certain things and its finding this balence that is tricky. Its an uphil battle but there are tons of people on this board who feel the same that can provide tons of advice and such. I hope we all can help you on your way.Sending good tummy vibes your way!+panda+


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

It's never too late to go back and upgrade your schooloing when you feel better. I guess you'll have to just honestly tell your girlfriend, but maybe print off some info. from this site or others to help explain it. It's hard when times are tough but things will get better and/or more manageable.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would recommend taking her a brochure that was written by someone who used to be a member here (molly). THis brochure is really great as it explains about what impact IBS has on you, and how you feel.It is posted in the sticky thread called "help for IBS".NIkki


----------



## 15088 (Apr 9, 2005)

Many thanks to all of your replies. They were all very helpful.


----------

